# Building Out of the Back with Possession



## Kai Werring (Aug 30, 2016)

*Video for building out of the back for all coaches to take ideas from. Adjust based on your teams ability, and opponents formation.* LIKE/SHARE/SUBSCRIBE




Enjoy, any comments of criticisms welcome


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2016)

WE already have 3FOUR3.com for an actual example of what possession based soccer looks like and playing out the back, thanks.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2016)

We all know what "playing out of the back looks like."  But not everyone knows the practice ideas it takes to get there.
I like Kai's clips.


----------



## Kai Werring (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> WE already have 3FOUR3.com for an actual example of what possession based soccer looks like and playing out the back, thanks.


Ya I've seen that.  My post is for coaches that want to apply to to there team through practical drills.  Positional play, so that young players understand where you want them to be, and what you want them to do.  

Thanks for the reply either way! Love 3four3.

-Kai


----------



## Kai Werring (Sep 2, 2016)

timbuck said:


> We all know what "playing out of the back looks like."  But not everyone knows the practice ideas it takes to get there.
> I like Kai's clips.



Appreciate it very much!     Very simple ideas that help make it very easily relatable for the players.

Any questions or comments feel free to ask -  comment/like/subscribe!


----------



## Box2Box (Sep 2, 2016)

Kai Werring said:


> Ya I've seen that.  My post is for coaches that want to apply to to there team through practical drills.  Positional play, so that young players understand where you want them to be, and what you want them to do.
> 
> Thanks for the reply either way! Love 3four3.
> 
> -Kai


I'm sorry but I cannot use this tactic coz we need to win.. I've instructed my Ctr bks to boom it to the forwards and bypass everyone.


----------

